# Acer Aspire one 8.9 external monitor



## cadjackyl (Aug 19, 2009)

I have an Acer Aspire one netbook with a broken screen. I have tried to hook it to an external monitor and have used the FN + F5 key combo to switch to the external monitor but nothing happened :sigh: I am unable to see the screen on the netbook at all it has lines running horizontally thru it and a large crack on the side, so I am not able to even tell if it is loading into windows XP. Does anyone out there have a solution or any help to offer? Thanks very much.:wave:


----------



## reaxprs (Sep 8, 2009)

1. hookup the netbook to your external monitor
2. turn on the netbook
3. after Windows finishing booting, right click (click on the button to the 
right of the touchpad)
4. press the down arrow key exactly six times
5. press the right arrow key exactly twice
6. press the enter key
7. cross your fingers.

Let me know if this works (email me at [email protected])

Good luck


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

I know u cant see the LCD screen but try this.
1. Hook up your external monitor
2. Start up and hold F2 to go into BIOS or what ever ur Bios key is
3. The other monitor should see the BIOS screen
4. Look for power on display and change from Auto and select Both
5. Save settings and exit BIOS
6. The external monitor should now work

Worth a try


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

U could open up disconnect the screen connection cable and this will remove the faulty screen and it should only see the external monitor and not try to load the broken screen.

Found a cool link for u that will show you how to open up ur acer one and even better its a mod that makes it a touch screen not that u have a screen. 
http://www.ultimate-netbook.co.uk/A...e-One-Easy-Touch-Screen-Kit___557.htm?Details


----------



## reaxprs (Sep 8, 2009)

Today I replaced the screen in my friend's Aspire One. What a thrill!

I used the following:

- tnkgrl's fantastic video found here: http://qik.com/video/161904

- the Acer Aspire One Service Manual which talks about how to dismantle the remainder of the Aspire One so that you can remove the screen

- a replacement screen that I purchased on eBay for $43 shipped to my door.

The operation(s) took about 4-5 hours, but now the Aspire is almost as good as new.

Not all that hard, very doable.


----------

